# kindle4rss.com - subscribe rss feeds and auto deliver them to your kindle



## flytwokites (Jan 27, 2011)

Kindle4rss.com is a service for Amazon Kindle owners that lets you aggregate your feeds and have them delivered to your Kindle periodically.

http://kindle4rss.com/

Images in feeds also included.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I just got my Kindle yesterday, so I'm not drawing on a lot of experience for comparison purposes, but I tried this service out and it worked very well for the blogs for which it worked.  I only tried three, but one cut off the content and had images of a camera with a safety cone which linked to inactive ad site.  The two for which it worked were great, including the images.


----------



## flytwokites (Jan 27, 2011)

You can use http://www.wizardrss.com/ to convert partial feeds to fulltext feeds.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I didn't understand what you meant at first, but then it "clicked".  I did as you suggested, and now the website that hadn't previously worked shows up completely.  Thank you so much!  I might be able to discontinue use of Instapaper completely!


----------



## flytwokites (Jan 27, 2011)

Now kindle4rss has native 'convert to full-text feed' support.
When you subscribing a feed, if it may be a partial-text feed, an option 'Convert to full-text feed' will appear.


----------

